# Fatties for dinner tonight



## irishteabear (Mar 31, 2009)

Decided to take advantage of the beautiful weather today. Sunny and 63. 







Made two fatties, one is a pizza fattie made with ground pork, Penzey's italian sausage seasoning and a little bit of arbol pepper powder. The filling is tomato paste, pizza seasoning from Penzey's, pepperoni and shredded mozzarella. I'm smoking this for 3 hrs and then wrapping it in pizza dough and back in the smoker to finish.

The other one is a mexican one made with ground pork that I made in to chorizo. Followed the recipe in Rytek's book which included white vinegar, salt, hot pepper, cbp, garlic, oregano and paprika. I adapted the amounts to the amount of pork I had. The filling is salsa and a couple of handfuls of preshredded Mexican cheese mix.  It's sitting on a couple of tortillas so I don't get them mixed up, lol.

A couple of weeks ago hubby asked me jokingly if I was going to smoke Spam some day. Little does he know, today's the day. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Took two cans and put one in unseasoned. The other one is seasoned with Jeff's Rub. Should be interesting. 

Here they all are after just being put in the smoker.


----------



## grothe (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds and looking good Dawn.....well, except for the spam....think I'll pass on that


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad somebody has nice weather its been raining here again. It looks good except I too will pass on the spam in any way shape or form


----------



## chopper (Mar 31, 2009)

What I wouldn't give for rain. They are calling for an inch of snow in Edmonton, Alberta tonight. When will it end?


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 31, 2009)

After 1 hr.


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking good Dawn.

And I agree....you can keep the spam


----------



## bassman (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't worry about those other guys, Dawn.  I'll eat the Spam with you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looking good.


----------



## alx (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking good-excellent job as usual


----------



## morkdach (Mar 31, 2009)

looken good whats the top fatty layen on flour shells? 
show us the big finallie


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's the big finale. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The mexican fatty


The pizza fatty


The mexican one got 2 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 from the wimps and 2 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The pizza one got 4 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . They will both be done again.

The spam got a mixed review  2 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and 2 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  I'm not surprised.  Got a couple of "ick" when they went in the smoker.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 31, 2009)

Good work Dawn... I need you to talk to my wife and tell her she needs to cook like this for dinner more...


----------



## rio_grande (Mar 31, 2009)

Kudos Dawn,,, Fatties are not my strong point


----------



## fired up (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice job Dawn!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 31, 2009)

Bravo Dawn...Looks wonderfull !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 1, 2009)

What can I say.........................

That's a superb combination of Fattys...the meat and fillings, great!!!!!!...the wrap on the pizza Fatty!...I will have to go back to this someday soon and roll up some fattys again...........never smoked Spam yet, eat it a few times a year (just too salty, and it's more of a lunch item)...but with a smoke? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm........ I like the idea....if too salty for a sammie, use as a garnish or filler meat to a chef salad, or........oooooh, man, got my juices flowing.........slurp!

Good creativity, Dawn........if we both weren't married, I think I'd have to propose!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (2,000+ miles seperation between us can be overcome)>>>>>>>>>>>>

You shoulda posted a "poly wrap ur keyboard" alert!!!!

Got a vote from me!

Keep those sweet smokes coming, cause they're all good!

Eric


----------



## coloradosmoke (Apr 1, 2009)

Dawn, nice!!! What was your temp and what type of wood?

Mark


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks, Mark.  I used a mix of mesquite and hickory.  The temp was 230 for about 3 to 4 hrs depending on which one it was.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 1, 2009)

wow i liked the ending great job on fatty's


----------



## ol' smokey (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice fatties Dawn, I like the pizza dough wrap idea.


----------



## jagerviking (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks great, except the spam part.  Did you all know spam has 2 meanings

Selected
Pigs
And
Mice

and

Stuff
Posing
As
Meat 

My wife loves the stuff, not me so much.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 3, 2009)

Great looking smoke Dawn.  Points for taking a chance with the Spam.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Those are some fine looking fatties too.  Good job.

I too only eat SPAM on occasion, just to remind myself of what it tastes like.  Usually ok sliced, pan fried and served on bread with an egg.  I think they make a "low sodium" version if some don't like it's haevy saltiness.


----------

